# To the cyclist on the yellow and black Carrera



## Matthew_T (25 Feb 2012)

I understand that you may have felt the need to catch up to me when we met at Asda in Kimnel Bay, but that does not permit you to be very close to my rear wheel and nearly rear end me when we both turned right left onto the prom.
You may have thought that you were considerably faster than me, but as you noticed from your frequent shoulder checks, you did not drop me.
Another point is that yes, you may have lushious locks of wavey hair, but that does not replace a helmet.

I suspect you were a first-time cyclist as you had toe straps on your pedals, you were not the most stable of people, and you only had running shorts and top on.

Tips for the future:
I dont mind being drafted, just not that close unless I am with a large group.
You did good at filtering at the traffic lights but you need to hurry up and get to the ASZ before you get caught out, I had to slow down behind you.
You were doing a decent speed (17-18 mph) but try to change your positioning for junctions (you need to indicate and take primary).

On the up note, I was happy to see someone else in shorts on a bit of a cold day, and I would have happily SCR you up to where you seemed to pull in, I do hope I see you so that I could give you some encouragement but I suspect that you are on here as a bike just like your was advertised here recently.


----------



## Red Light (25 Feb 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> Another point is that yes, you may have lushious locks of wavey hair, but that does not replace a helmet.


 
Why oh why do helmet wearers always feel the need to lecture others about wearing helmets?


----------



## Matthew_T (25 Feb 2012)

Red Light said:


> Why oh why do helmet wearers always feel the need to lecture others about wearing helmets?


 Safety? It just helps to inform others of the dangers of riding on the road and how useful a helmet is in case of a crash.


----------



## potsy (25 Feb 2012)




----------



## ianrauk (25 Feb 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> Safety? It just helps to inform others of the dangers of riding on the road and how useful a helmet is in case of a crash.


----------



## MattHB (25 Feb 2012)




----------



## Peteaud (25 Feb 2012)

potsy said:


>


----------



## jowwy (25 Feb 2012)




----------



## Bluenite (25 Feb 2012)




----------



## 2wd (25 Feb 2012)

Matthew

Check if there is a sticker on your helmet which tells every one to wind you up


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Feb 2012)

ianrauk said:


>


 
Love it! Where did you find it?


----------



## Gary E (25 Feb 2012)

Just a thought....
Can one of the admin types on here add the word 'helmet' to the rude/disallowed word list?
It may go some way towards stopping all these head wear arguments.
Frankly, they're doing my head in


----------



## Red Light (25 Feb 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> Safety? It just helps to inform others of the dangers of riding on the road and how useful a helmet is in case of a crash.


 
Perhaps you should inform yourself first before you presume to inform others.


----------



## Red Light (25 Feb 2012)




----------



## Matthew_T (25 Feb 2012)

Red Light said:


> Perhaps you should inform yourself first before you presume to inform others.


 If I were to say anything to anyone, it would just be "You need to wear a helmet" or "Safety first". I wouldnt go lecturing them about it. But if they asked me why, I would just state it is common practice by the majority of cyclists because it saves lives.


----------



## Matthew_T (25 Feb 2012)

[QUOTE 1739448, member: 45"]Be gentle, eh? It doesn't look as though Matthew knows the arguments yet.[/quote]
I have heard rumors but not bothered to induldge myself into the main threads yet.


----------



## dave r (25 Feb 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> Safety? It just helps to inform others of the dangers of riding on the road and how useful a helmet is in case of a crash.


 
Some of us don't need to be informed about helmets, we know enough all ready, I've been riding for over 40 years, and I've never worn a helmet. Also toeclips doesn't make a cyclist a beginner, I've been using toeclips for over 25 years, I have toeclips on the fixed I use for commuting and general running around, more convenient, and clipless on my best bike I use for summer Sunday rides.


----------



## Red Light (25 Feb 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> If I were to say anything to anyone, it would just be "You need to wear a helmet" or "Safety first". I wouldnt go lecturing them about it. But if they asked me why, I would just state it is common practice by the majority of cyclists because it saves lives.


 
Not failing to grasp the opportunity to be wrong again. Four times in just one post as well.


----------



## col (25 Feb 2012)




----------



## Matthew_T (25 Feb 2012)

Red Light said:


> Not failing to grasp the opportunity to be wrong again. Four times in just one post as well.


 Hmmmm... '"You need to wear a helmet"', 'common practice' and 'saves lives'. I am not sure about the last one but I can only see three.


----------



## compo (25 Feb 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> I suspect you were a first-time cyclist as you had toe straps on your pedals, you were not the most stable of people, and you only had running shorts and top on.


 
Ah well, after 50 years using toe clips/straps I would be considered a beginner in Rhyl.


----------



## MattHB (25 Feb 2012)




----------



## Red Light (25 Feb 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> Hmmmm... '"You need to wear a helmet"', 'common practice' and 'saves lives'. I am not sure about the last one but I can only see three.


 
Try "majority of cyclists" Good to see you now recognise all but that one as being wrong though.


----------



## Matthew_T (25 Feb 2012)

compo said:


> Ah well, after 50 years using toe clips/straps I would be considered a beginner in *Rhyl*.


 I was refering to the type of bike he was on and the fact that toe straps on it seem a little beginnerish.


----------



## Red Light (25 Feb 2012)

[QUOTE 1739476, member: 45"]Matthew-

There's no compelling evidence either way about whether helmets are useful. There are a lot of other factors involved. Hopefully someone will be happy to talk those through with you rather than just having a go.[/quote]

There is also no compelling evidence that cycling is dangerous. Well over 9 million Boris Bike journeys now, over 95% without a helmet and yet not a single serious injury to date let alone a serious head injury. You have about 30 times better odds of winning the lottery jackpot.


----------



## Matthew_T (25 Feb 2012)

[QUOTE 1739476, member: 45"]Matthew-

There's no compelling evidence either way about whether helmets are useful. There are a lot of other factors involved. Hopefully someone will be happy to talk those through with you *rather than just having a go*.[/quote]
I didnt say I was going to have a go. I simply said that _if I were to say anything_ it would not be much.


----------



## oldfatfool (25 Feb 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> I was refering to the type of bike he was on and the fact that toe straps on it seem a little beginnerish.


 
It is nice that there is an old pro like yourself on these fora to help and advise us all on what proper cyclists should be wearing and the essential equipment we should be using. I will immediately assign my touring pedals and powergrips to the dustbin. Oh poo do I have to throw away my steel bike as well?


----------



## Red Light (25 Feb 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> I simply said that _if I were to say anything_ it would not be much.


 
"If I were to say anything" ? You did say something to the rider you looked down on and repeated it on here.


----------



## redcard (25 Feb 2012)

Is Matthew a bit pissed that he struggled to keep pace with a dude in improper clothing?


----------



## Gary E (25 Feb 2012)

You see?
You see what happens????
Told you so


----------



## potsy (25 Feb 2012)

I think Matthew should bail out of this thread asap


----------



## ianrauk (25 Feb 2012)




----------



## potsy (25 Feb 2012)

ianrauk said:


>


Digging a hole without the appropriate safety equipment


----------



## Matthew_T (25 Feb 2012)

oldfatfool said:


> It is nice that there is an old pro like yourself on these fora to help and advise us all on what proper cyclists should be wearing and the essential equipment we should be using. I will immediately assign my touring pedals and powergrips to the dustbin. *Oh poo do I have to throw away my steel bike as well*?


 Well mine is steel...


----------



## Matthew_T (25 Feb 2012)

Yes, yes Ian, I was a beginner then though.


----------



## oldfatfool (25 Feb 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> Well mine is steel...


 
That's fantastic news!!!

How are you going to break the news to all these poor souls that have paid big money for carbon frames when proper cyclists only ride steel like what you (and me do)


----------



## Gary E (25 Feb 2012)

ianrauk said:


>


That was about the size of the F*&%$£g pot hole I hit last week!


----------



## Matthew_T (25 Feb 2012)

oldfatfool said:


> That's fantastic news!!!
> 
> How are you going to break the news to all these poor souls that have paid big money for carbon frames when proper cyclists only ride steel like what you (and me do)


 Okey dokey, point made.


----------



## Francesca (25 Feb 2012)

mmmmm....not another helmet debate sparking off here again...wheres Adrian?


----------



## jowwy (25 Feb 2012)

ianrauk said:


>


no helmet or safety shoes - he should be thrown to the lions


----------



## Pat "5mph" (25 Feb 2012)

potsy said:


> Digging a hole without the appropriate safety equipment


Aye, no h****t ( safety head gear ) and no hi viz and no steel toe shoes: let's us girls _get him_ for it


----------



## Primal Scream (25 Feb 2012)

Without wishing to add to any discord can anyone provide a link to a previous row/Discussion where the pros and cons of helmets are aired.

Myself I detest the things but wiser minds may pro


----------



## oldfatfool (25 Feb 2012)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Aye, no h****t ( safety head gear ) and no hi viz and no steel toe shoes: let's us girls _get him_ for it


 
S'ok hes only an actor, (no arse crack showing)


----------



## Primal Scream (25 Feb 2012)

may prevail fgs


----------



## col (25 Feb 2012)

Francesca said:


> mmmmm....not another helmet debate sparking off here again...wheres Adrian?


Preferred your other avatar


----------



## gaz (25 Feb 2012)

potsy said:


> Digging a hole without the appropriate safety equipment


without the appropriate tools as well.


----------



## jamsarnie (25 Feb 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> Well mine is steel...


Steel forks do not a steel bike make...

http://www.muddyfox.com/milano_carva_2008.html


----------



## NormanD (25 Feb 2012)

OMG! ... I'm off to rub faces with all the sick people in the "report sick thread".  ... less pain to bare reading in There.


----------



## col (25 Feb 2012)

It livens a crap saturday evening on the telly up a bit though


----------



## Red Light (25 Feb 2012)

Oh dear, oh dear, look what's on those Matthew_T pedals:


----------



## col (25 Feb 2012)

In what way dont helmets work? (off to get more popcorn)


----------



## HLaB (26 Feb 2012)

col said:


> In what way dont helmets work? (off to get more popcorn)


Some of them have got big holes in them, so they are no good for keeping your head warm? (Can I have some of your Popcorn)


----------



## col (26 Feb 2012)

HLaB said:


> Some of them have got big holes in them, so they are no good for keeping your head warm? (Can I have some of your Popcorn)


  Sure


----------



## HovR (26 Feb 2012)

Came here to comment on the toe clips/straps thing, but it looks like compo and oldfatfool have already beat me to it!


----------



## TheDoctor (26 Feb 2012)

Well, I did actually have a serious bike-related injury a few years back. I got home, hot and knackered after a fast and hilly 50 miles, and went and had a bath.
I fell asleep. I woke up, rather cold and some considerable time later, and got out of the bath, totally missing the bath mat. Slipped, fell, dislocated my shoulder. I maintain that it was as a direct result of the cycling that I had three weeks off work sick while the TdF was on...
If only I had been wearing a helmet!!
(Although it would have made washing my hair a bit tricky)
Actually, I say I should have been wearing a helmet - perhaps cleats on my bathroom floor would have helped more. Dangerous stuff, vinyl.


----------



## Bluenite (26 Feb 2012)

Please don't turn into one of these.


----------



## Bluenite (26 Feb 2012)

PS Wales is an awsome place to ride, you're lucky Mr T.


----------



## steveindenmark (26 Feb 2012)

Matthew,

I won`t tell you what bike to buy, where to ride, who to ride with etc, etc, etc. I will not even use your tax money to get myself stitched up if I ever fall off my bike. I am 54 and I still have no cycling injuries.

But all I ask is one thing of you and that is to respect other peoples decisions not to wear a helmet. I don`t want you to be concerned for me and by the look of it neither does anyone else.

When you next see the word helmet just ignore it, don`t think you have to save the world.

TAKE THE HINT.

If helmets are so essential for safety. Why do most most cyclists in places like Holland and Denmark not use them?

Steve


----------



## Red Light (26 Feb 2012)

steveindenmark said:


> If helmets are so essential for safety. Why do most most cyclists in places like Holland and Denmark not use them?


----------



## addictfreak (26 Feb 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> I understand that you may have felt the need to catch up to me when we met at Asda in Kimnel Bay, but that does not permit you to be very close to my rear wheel and nearly rear end me when we both turned right left onto the prom.
> You may have thought that you were considerably faster than me, but as you noticed from your frequent shoulder checks, you did not drop me.
> Another point is that yes, you may have lushious locks of wavey hair, but that does not replace a helmet.
> 
> ...


 

No wonder you have so many incidents when your out and about. Time for an attitude adjustment, before someone gives you a clip round the ear!


----------



## 400bhp (26 Feb 2012)

Red Light said:


> Perhaps you should inform yourself first before you presume to inform others.


 
Red Light - Do you have some kind of email alert for the word helmet?


----------



## 2wd (26 Feb 2012)

addictfreak said:


> No wonder you have so many incidents when your out and about. Time for an attitude adjustment, before someone gives you a clip round the ear!


 
Matthews a bit of a serial provoker 

He's been "advised" previously 

Long thread here

http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/sorry-for-this-i-am-very-annoyed.92194/


----------



## 400bhp (26 Feb 2012)

Francesca said:


> mmmmm....not another helmet debate sparking off here again...wheres Adrian?


 
Whoaaa - M635csi?

:drool:


----------



## Red Light (26 Feb 2012)

400bhp said:


> Red Light - Do you have some kind of email alert for the word helmet?


 
No. How do you set one up?


----------



## 400bhp (26 Feb 2012)

No idea - you would LOVE that wouldn't you.


----------



## Diggs (26 Feb 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> Another point is that yes, you may have lushious locks of wavey hair, but that does not replace a helmet.


 I find wearing a helmet (or cap) gives the impression that I may have a full head of hair.


----------



## potsy (26 Feb 2012)

Redlightmust have missed this thread, if only there was an alert 


Matthew_T said:


> Well this guy was taking to the pavement, didnt have a helmet on, and was going considerably slower than me (through the traffic).
> The only advice I would have given him would be to wear a helmet. Apart from that he wasnt doing anything wrong.





gambatte said:


> *It's Matt T and he would have advised a fellow cyclist to wear a helmet.... No one's commented! Come on 21 minutes so far I've got £1 riding on this!*


----------



## 400bhp (26 Feb 2012)

[QUOTE 1740156, member: 45"]Come on chaps. This forum is made up of all sorts, from wrinklies like Noodley right down to school children. Matthew is one of our younger members and he's as welcome as anyone.

With the greatest of respect to the young man, he's just that. Can we not cut him a bit of slack and appreciate that he's still in the great position of youth, exuberance and innocence, rather than treating him like a troll or as one of the more established debaters? We've all got a lot to learn. The arguments on this forum shouldn't be with those who have potential (as Matthew does), but with the concreted-in opinionaters.[/quote]

I kind of agree with you there - I think he is a little immature, and that's not meant to be derogatory. How old is he? 17?


----------



## 400bhp (26 Feb 2012)

BTW Matt, where's the vid?


----------



## Red Light (26 Feb 2012)

400bhp said:


> No idea - you would LOVE that wouldn't you.


 
Not really. I would much rather that people didn't take it upon themselves to lecture others about the need to wear a helmet than have to pull them up when they do.


----------



## 400bhp (26 Feb 2012)

Obsessive Compulsive Disorder. Heard of it?


----------



## Red Light (26 Feb 2012)

User13710 said:


> You don't have to though - any more than Matthew has to get annoyed with everyone he sees. At least he has the excuse of youth


 
Ah but I have the excuse of Grumpy Old Man


----------



## CopperCyclist (26 Feb 2012)

Red Light said:


> There is also no compelling evidence that cycling is dangerous. Well over 9 million Boris Bike journeys now, over 95% without a helmet and yet not a single serious injury to date let alone a serious head injury. You have about 30 times better odds of winning the lottery jackpot.



Odds of winning the lottery jackpot are 14 million to one, so not quite there yet!


----------



## Scilly Suffolk (26 Feb 2012)

[QUOTE 1740156, member: 45"]Come on chaps. This forum is made up of all sorts, from wrinklies like Noodley right down to school children. Matthew is one of our younger members and he's as welcome as anyone.

With the greatest of respect to the young man, he's just that. Can we not cut him a bit of slack and appreciate that he's still in the great position of youth, exuberance and innocence, rather than treating him like a troll or as one of the more established debaters? We've all got a lot to learn. The arguments on this forum shouldn't be with those who have potential (as Matthew does), but with the concreted-in opinionaters.[/quote]
Having read a number of his threads, i find it difficult to believe he is the naiive and callow youth he purports to be.

His syntax is not common among late-teens and the relentless "button-pushing" suggests an agenda.

I could be wrong...


----------



## Red Light (26 Feb 2012)

400bhp said:


> Obsessive Compulsive Disorder. Heard of it?


 
Is that why you are posting ~zero content messages here?


----------



## Red Light (26 Feb 2012)

CopperCyclist said:


> Odds of winning the lottery jackpot are 14 million to one, so not quite there yet!


 
14 million to one per week so quarter of a million to one per year.


----------



## CopperCyclist (26 Feb 2012)

Red Light said:


> 14 million to one per week so quarter of a million to one per year.



Not to get into statistics, but presuming two attempts per week, buying 104 tickets wouldn't reduce your odds from 14 million to 250,000. Anyway, pedant mode off.


----------



## steveindenmark (26 Feb 2012)

I am pleased to see the the European cycling federation does not promote cycle helmets either.

I am happy to cut Matthew some slack. I just hope that he can understand that just because he thinks something is right, it does not necessarily mean that it is.

We are all entitled to our views and we are all entitled to ride without helmets if that is what we want to do. We do not need anyone extolling the virtues of cycle safety every time they see someone without a helmet. It is boring and very repetitive.

As far as I am concerned you can all ride stark naked but not necessarily past my house.

Steve


----------



## Red Light (26 Feb 2012)

CopperCyclist said:


> Not to get into statistics, but presuming two attempts per week, buying 104 tickets wouldn't reduce your odds from 14 million to 250,000. Anyway, pedant mode off.


 
You are assuming its a new set of people each week buying the tickets. Its not. Its typically the same people repeat buying week after week. In which case at the personal level it comes down to 1 in 250k per annum chance of winning. On a ticket basis you are right but on a personal basis I am.


----------



## Red Light (26 Feb 2012)

steveindenmark said:


> We are all entitled to our views and we are all entitled to ride without helmets if that is what we want to do. We do not need anyone extolling the virtues of cycle safety every time they see someone without a helmet. It is boring and very repetitive.


 

The problem is the asymmetry. Helmet wearers like Matt are always lecturing others to wear a helmet. I have never ridden up to someone wearing a helmet and told them to take it off. And I've never heard of anyone else doing it either. What is it about helmet wearers that compels them to lecture the rest of us?


----------



## potsy (26 Feb 2012)

Personally I let other riders do what they want, clothing wise, helmet wise, etc.
Only time I would maybe say something is if they were lightless at night, even then I probably wouldn't bother.


----------



## Francesca (26 Feb 2012)

col said:


> Preferred your other avatar


why?whats up with my CSL Beema pic?


----------



## col (26 Feb 2012)

Francesca said:


> why?whats up with my CSL Beema pic?


 Nothing, its a very nice car


----------



## Red Light (26 Feb 2012)

col said:


> Nothing, its a very nice car


 
Ahhhh....breathe in that aroma of vinyl


----------



## bobcat (26 Feb 2012)

Francesca said:


> why?whats up with my CSL Beema pic?


It's not a 2CV.


----------



## 400bhp (26 Feb 2012)

Red Light said:


> Is that why you are posting ~zero content messages here?


 
Yes


----------



## Francesca (26 Feb 2012)

Red Light said:


> Ahhhh....breathe in that aroma of vinyl


no vinyl all restored inside out, all sports interior with roll cage, the lot! where do I post some more piccies of it on this forum??


----------



## bobcat (26 Feb 2012)

Francesca said:


> no vinyl all restored inside out, all sports interior with roll cage, the lot! where do I post some more piccies of it on this forum??


Is it a bike?


----------



## Francesca (26 Feb 2012)

bobcat said:


> Is it a bike?


no lol its a car - 1972 3.5 CSL Coupe BMW


----------



## Red Light (26 Feb 2012)

Francesca said:


> no vinyl all restored inside out, all sports interior with roll cage, the lot! where do I post some more piccies of it on this forum??


 
We are talking about a Batmobile aren't we?


----------



## ERic Stokes (26 Feb 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> I understand that you may have felt the need to catch up to me when we met at Asda in Kimnel Bay, but that does not permit you to be very close to my rear wheel and nearly rear end me when we both turned right left onto the prom.
> You may have thought that you were considerably faster than me, but as you noticed from your frequent shoulder checks, you did not drop me.
> Another point is that yes, you may have lushious locks of wavey hair, but that does not replace a helmet.
> 
> ...





Jezston said:


> Question: it's not a 'clip less moment' unless you actually fall over, right?


I'm thinking that you too have experienced that carefully considered moment when you felt you might need a foot on the ground, prepared for it by disengaging, then found your body on the deck after you felt it safe to click back in but you were wrong ?

Just signed up on here, yours was the first mail to catch my eye, you sound experienced in the current sense to respond to my dilemma. It might help if I admit I did put together the best parts I had for mountain bike riding in 1962 during the days of toe clips and plates to control float, which I mention only to convey imagination and long experience and to admit to despair over cleats. Such experience and continuous thought has not saved me from the broken bones in the hand I'm now painfully aware of due to cleats. Those fitted are as slack as possible to maintain usefulness, my peddles are Time ATAC alium.

As I'm responding to your mail for your advice, as well as being hopeful of advice from all members. I should say that I was caused to smile upon reading your comment that you suspected the guy was a first time cyclist as he had toe straps fitted !

I know when I need to prepare to get a foot on the ground,with toe clips I just slacken a strap, thereafter no problem, instant foot on ground if required! With my cleats when progress is instantly denied, such as when about to cross a busy road with limited range of visibility, a mega fast car appears I'm stuffed, there isn't time to disengage from my cleats. I never had this problem with toe clips even when my shoes were fitted with plates which served admirably to control float.

I am confused and as admitted hurt by all this "progress" can you, anyone make a case for cleats over plates and toe clips and or offer advice to this old man what to do to avoid more broken bones?

PS Just a wind up, a decent speed when I was 40 years younger was 18-22 mph, maybe our gismos were suspect ?


----------



## Matthew_T (27 Feb 2012)

400bhp said:


> BTW Matt, where's the vid?


 Camera has broken, awaiting a new one.

BTW I am 18


----------



## Matthew_T (27 Feb 2012)

ERic Stokes said:


> PS Just a wind up, a decent speed when I was 40 years younger was 18-22 mph, maybe our gismos were suspect ?


 Hmmm, well it all depends on the road, and circumstances (traffic, etc). With stopping for lights, etc, my average is about 16/15 over a 15 mile route in about 1.2 hours.


----------



## subaqua (27 Feb 2012)

Matthew_T said:


> I understand that you may have felt the need to catch up to me when we met at Asda in Kimnel Bay, but that does not permit you to be very close to my rear wheel and nearly rear end me when we both *turned right left* onto the prom.
> You may have thought that you were considerably faster than me, but as you noticed from your frequent shoulder checks, you did not drop me.
> Another point is that yes, you may have lushious locks of wavey hair, but that does not replace a helmet.
> 
> ...


 

how do you manage to do a left and right turn at the same time.


----------



## Matthew_T (27 Feb 2012)

subaqua said:


> how do you manage to do a left and right turn at the same time.


 Mistype.


----------



## subaqua (28 Feb 2012)

User13710 said:


> I was just about to say it's possible to turn left, right! Stop nit-picking just for the sake of it you lot
> 
> 
> Let he/she who was not a pita at 18 cast the first stone.
> ...


 

wasn't me !


----------



## wiggydiggy (28 Feb 2012)

Don't you just love these 'Dear x on y doing a z' posts, the good ones are very good (cockwomble) and the bad ones (this one) are still good just for the wrong reasons lol


----------



## fossyant (28 Feb 2012)

Can't believe I've missed this thread till now.  

SPD's on a road bike are just sooo wrong Matthew, screams 'beginner'   My real road bikes have Looks, my fixed has spd cos I have to walk up and down stairs with said bike, and between buildings.

Well your helmet isn't stopping you getting into bother with motorists is it? I suggest going out, but leave both the helmet and camera at home. Bet you'll have a better ride (experiment no. 1) !


----------



## subaqua (28 Feb 2012)

fossyant said:


> Can't believe I've missed this thread till now.
> 
> *SPD's on a road bike are just sooo wrong Matthew, screams 'beginner' *  My real road bikes have Looks, my fixed has spd cos I have to walk up and down stairs with said bike, and between buildings.
> 
> Well your helmet isn't stopping you getting into bother with motorists is it? I suggest going out, but leave both the helmet and camera at home. Bet you'll have a better ride (experiment no. 1) !


 

or in my case Cheapskate, as it menas not having to buy another set of shoes and pedals and cleats . i can then spensd this on other shiny tat for one of the countless bikes i have .


----------



## totallyfixed (28 Feb 2012)

In the Rhyl Journal, yesterday by Hywel Rees Jones Edwards:
" In what used to be a quiet area of North Wales another strange week, indeed several months now since unexplained incidents involving what appears to be a lone cyclist running amok and causing chaos. Eyewitness reports talk of " a young man in shorts screaming like a banshee through car windows, [several of which were parked up and unoccupied]." One elderly lady who did not want to be named claims " I saw a young man [again in shorts despite the freezing weather] beat another cyclist about the head with a helmet shouting "wheel *ucker!". The head of the Parish Council said "the Police are doing nothing and we are concerned that someone may get seriously injured"
In other news Rhyl Cycling Club are moving their HQ to Wrexham some 40 miles away, a spokesman said that over recent months there had been a number of unusual incidents involving cars and felt it was no longer safe for junior members, He added that they were sad to leave having been there since 1977 and would review the situation at a later date.


----------



## totallyfixed (28 Feb 2012)

In todays Rhyl Journal;
The police have issued a statement saying that they now believe that because of the large number of incidents being reported that they are pursuing the line of enquiry that more than one person is involved.
When asked if there was any truth in the rumour that a beat bobby was yelled at to get his helmet on they refused to comment.


----------



## fossyant (28 Feb 2012)

subaqua said:


> or in my case Cheapskate, as it menas not having to buy another set of shoes and pedals and cleats . i can then spensd this on other shiny tat for one of the countless bikes i have .


 
Opportunity for N+1 in shoes and pedals - did you not know this !


----------



## subaqua (28 Feb 2012)

fossyant said:


> Opportunity for N+1 in shoes and pedals - did you not know this !


 
rather put it towards N+1 bike #sssshdonttellthewife


----------



## fossyant (28 Feb 2012)

subaqua said:


> rather put it towards N+1 bike #sssshdonttellthewife


 
She'll never notice shoes and pedals that cost £300


----------



## Glow worm (28 Feb 2012)

totallyfixed said:


> " One elderly lady who did not want to be named


 
It'll be that Mrs Trellis again


----------



## Matthew_T (28 Feb 2012)

totallyfixed said:


> In the Rhyl Journal, yesterday by Hywel Rees Jones Edwards:
> " In what used to be a quiet area of North Wales another strange week, indeed several months now since unexplained incidents involving what appears to be a lone cyclist running amok and causing chaos. Eyewitness reports talk of " a young man in shorts screaming like a banshee through car windows, [several of which were parked up and unoccupied]." One elderly lady who did not want to be named claims " I saw a young man [again in shorts despite the freezing weather] beat another cyclist about the head with a helmet shouting "wheel *ucker!". The head of the Parish Council said "the Police are doing nothing and we are concerned that someone may get seriously injured"
> In other news Rhyl Cycling Club are moving their HQ to Wrexham some 40 miles away, a spokesman said that over recent months there had been a number of unusual incidents involving cars and felt it was no longer safe for junior members, He added that they were sad to leave having been there since 1977 and would review the situation at a later date.


 


> In todays Rhyl Journal;
> The police have issued a statement saying that they now believe that because of the large number of incidents being reported that they are pursuing the line of enquiry that more than one person is involved.
> When asked if there was any truth in the rumour that a beat bobby was yelled at to get his helmet on they refused to comment.​


 
Odd...I remember seeing this and thinking that there might be some relation to me. But then I saw the "Rhyl Cycling Club" and knew it wasnt me as I am a member of VC Melyd.


----------

